
Lambda@Edge Now Generally Available - nikolay
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/07/lambda-at-edge-now-generally-available/
======
nikolay
From the announcement: "Lambda@Edge is now generally available for all
customers. You can use this new AWS Lambda feature to run Node.js functions
across AWS locations globally without provisioning or managing servers,
allowing you to deliver richer, more personalized content with low latency to
your customers."

